# Dose boots are de cats ass!



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Thanks for the info - they're looking good...
> 
> *How about you Jake?*
> Can you comment on fit for width?
> I could go to a 13 probably but don't usually goof with layering socks - the liners look like da $H!zN!T though...


Knot sure on width but here is a good article on the warmest ones belive dare quadro's my feet are a med width and I got some room to spare


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks, I hate not being able to try something on 1st...
:irked:
UGH!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sfw1960 said:


> Thanks, I hate not being able to try something on 1st...
> :irked:
> UGH!


Hmm. That's how I justified premarital sex...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah but that doesn't fit or smell like your boots Sixx...
:mischeif::lol::lol::lol::mischeif::evilsmile


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sur deez are great but I cant say a bad thing about my all rubber baffins. yep the udder ones wit the cloth leeked like a screen door in a submarine. warm doh.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

leafybug said:


> I'm sur deez are great but I cant say a bad thing about my all rubber baffins. yep the udder ones wit the cloth leeked like a screen door in a submarine. warm doh.


I hear dat captain! i think its tough to beat an all rubber boot fur ice fashin.esp some with good layering of warm layers inside dat boot.when i first started i was rocking dem Sorrell's.feet got wet n cold dare went to mickys bata bunny boots.dey were de shat imo wish dey made em still.but dat market is slowly drying up time to adapt imo herd baffin and striker, clam, rubber boats are awsome.i find most important tang ice fashin is havin warm feet n hands out dare.makes a successful happy captain n de long run


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> I hear dat captain! i think its tough to beat an all rubber boot fur ice fashin.esp some with good layering of warm layers inside dat boot.when i first started i was rocking dem Sorrell's.feet got wet n cold dare went to mickys bata bunny boots.dey were de shat imo wish dey made em still.but dat market is slowly drying up time to adapt imo herd baffin and striker, clam, rubber boats are awsome.i find most important tang ice fashin is havin warm feet n hands out dare.makes a successful happy captain n de long run


Rubber boots all the way. No laces. Feet never get wet. Easy on and easy off. 

Walmart.com had the Baffin Titan's size 10 and the 13's on sale.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Rubber dry rots after a good long while, my previous pair was warm as hell but cracked/leaked. The Inferno 2000 have a small [email protected] the bottom right lace eye after about ten years and unless I'm in deep slush still work OK, though not as warm as the other old ones.
Akara is supposed to be EVA and doesn't dry rot.
The lack of stock probably means they last and the words out LOL!


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Read this thread on Saturday....thought they looked like some nice ice fishing boots that I might want to purchase down the road. Started getting ready to go ice fishing Sunday morning and discovered I had a massive hole in my Itasca 1000G Swampwalkers. Was pretty bummed but I probably didn't take as good of care of them as I should have. Oh well, going to duck tape them and keep them for my snow removal winter gig.

Saw that the Akara website didn't have my size in stock. Found this bait shop in Wisconsin called The Reel Shot that had them in stock. Looks like they have all sorts of the Akara Nordman boots. 

Looking forward to getting these bad boys here soon... thanks for posting @jumbojake!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

TK81 said:


> Rubber boots all the way. No laces. Feet never get wet. Easy on and easy off.
> 
> Walmart.com had the Baffin Titan's size 10 and the 13's on sale.
> 
> ...


Careful with the Titans, I have a pair I bought last year, size 13. 
I have the Striker Predator bibs and I can't zip them down over the boots.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Careful with the Titans, I have a pair I bought last year, size 13.
> I have the Striker Predator bibs and I can't zip them down over the boots.


Yikes...I ordered a pair for my 11 year old son (he's already wearing my size 12 boots). I plan on getting him a float suit...so I'll have to check that out.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

too bad all they have are small sizes. I need a 14 or 15


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Petoskey said:


> Read this thread on Saturday....thought they looked like some nice ice fishing boots that I might want to purchase down the road. Started getting ready to go ice fishing Sunday morning and discovered I had a massive hole in my Itasca 1000G Swampwalkers. Was pretty bummed but I probably didn't take as good of care of them as I should have. Oh well, going to duck tape them and keep them for my snow removal winter gig.
> 
> Saw that the Akara website didn't have my size in stock. Found this bait shop in Wisconsin called The Reel Shot that had them in stock. Looks like they have all sorts of the Akara Nordman boots.
> 
> Looking forward to getting these bad boys here soon... thanks for posting @jumbojake!!!


Anytime captain, I'd suggest the Quaddro's due to built inn ice spikes and superior warmth for a lil more coin.i just ordered a pair for myself,and my oldest fell in love with my extreme's.so I got him pair for Christmas. I've never been a fan of creepers or ice cleats.pain in de azz and dey spook the shat outa swallow water fish.i found that a priceless win for the quaddro! Wishing ya a phenomenal ice season.and godbless ya Petoskey


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

perchjerker said:


> too bad all they have are small sizes. I need a 14 or 15


Shat captain thanks fur the heads up.i was telling my good buddy yesterday eve.he was stoked to get em but he's a 14n half shack foot.i never thought to look above my size 13


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

yeah its hard when you have big fuggin tootsies lol


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

perchjerker said:


> yeah its hard when you have big fuggin tootsies lol


Indeed captain lol,hay what do you sport out dare? My freind captain Brad's trusty L.L beans failed him after many good seasons he,s got shack 14n halfs


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> Careful with the Titans, I have a pair I bought last year, size 13.
> I have the Striker Predator bibs and I can't zip them down over the boots.


I had the same issue with the impacts. Size 13 and medium striker bibs. Had to cram them down and zip, hoping I didn't bust a seam walking around.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

jumbojake said:


> Indeed captain lol,hay what do you sport out dare? My freind captain Brad's trusty L.L beans failed him after many good seasons he,s got shack 14n halfs


Well I found some Muck boots I like and then I have some baffin snowmobile boots. But always lookin out for more!


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

perchjerker said:


> Well I found some Muck boots I like and then I have some baffin snowmobile boots. But always lookin out for more!


Thanks kind captain! I just let him know bout nordman flaw shortly ago.hes working on a mint condition pair of bata black mickys,for a good price .i may send email to Nordman after I get my boots fur a better size selection dare


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> Thanks kind captain! I just let him know bout nordman flaw shortly ago.hes working on a mint condition pair of bata black mickys,for a good price .i may send email to Nordman after I get my boots fur a better size selection dare


Give us an update after the season. One can never have too many pairs of good boots.


----------

